# Judge Decal Placement on 1969 GTO



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

Can someone help me with the precise placement of the 3 Judge Decals (front fender and wing). I know about where they go but was wondering if anyone had more exact placement measurements?

Same for the glove box emblem and GTO center dash emblem (1969 only).

Thanks!


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

I bought a template from Original Parts group that showed me where to drill on my 1/4s to put emblems on my '66. Maybe they have something similar for the Judge decals?


----------



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

I can't seem to find anything like that for the emblems....


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

This picture show the info. It is hard to read so I will give you the numbers.

Fender: 5.6 inches from the front. 8.95 inches from top fender crest. 18.50 to the ground.

Wing: Center of decal is centered on the letter T from G T O. Decal is 2.0 inches from the rear edge of the wing.

Glove box: The 1st 2000 Judges did not have a glove box decal. Bottom of decal to the edge of the door: 1.25 inches. Bottom of the letter E to the edge of the door: 2 3/16".


----------



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

Roger that said:


> This picture show the info. It is hard to read so I will give you the numbers.
> 
> Fender: 5.6 inches from the front. 8.95 inches from top fender crest. 18.50 to the ground.
> 
> ...


Wow, perfect. Thank you!


----------



## aldog1965 (May 6, 2019)

Is this graphic something you can email in a more readable fashion? [email protected]


----------

